# Who Takes The Pill.



## ROTOR KING (Oct 7, 2008)

Just wondering what you guys do in a situation.Example: I go to my first job,and install a toilet.after the installation I notice that it s leaking by a defective spot on the toilet.Now you have to stop the time because the owner is right behind you.The time you dismantle,go to the shop,return,reinstall there went 3 hours. who gets shafted.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Did you supply the toilet or did they? If they supply then they pay, if you supply, then that's a tough call.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

It's situations like that, that make me glad we don't do T/M. If I was in the home owner's shoes I would tell you I'm not paying you to fix your defective parts. I would probably accuse you of intentionally keeping a defective one around so you can pad your hours when you’re slow or something to that effect. It sucks but I don't see how you’re going to be able to justify charging them to replace a defective part you supplied.

To turn it around, would you stand around off the clock while they went down to the ****-depo to trade their defective toilet in?


----------



## TDB (Jun 25, 2008)

If they supplied, they are paying me... every time... If I supplied, the boss is paying me 

Hope you are not on ticket time...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

If you supplied the defective toilet you get to eat it!

That is why there are some brands that I do not supply.
Personally My toilet of choice is Toto. I've been using them for 5 years and have yet to have a defect or, a callback on one.

I can live with that!


----------



## ROTOR KING (Oct 7, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Did you supply the toilet or did they? If they supply then they pay, if you supply, then that's a tough call.


 We supplied the toilet.I ended up losing 1hour and a half.better than 3.


----------



## ROTOR KING (Oct 7, 2008)

Protech said:


> It's situations like that, that make me glad we don't do T/M. If I was in the home owner's shoes I would tell you I'm not paying you to fix your defective parts. I would probably accuse you of intentionally keeping a defective one around so you can pad your hours when you’re slow or something to that effect. It sucks but I don't see how you’re going to be able to justify charging them to replace a defective part you supplied.
> 
> To turn it around, would you stand around off the clock while they went down to the ****-depo to trade their defective toilet in?


I stopped the clock on the owner.


----------



## ROTOR KING (Oct 7, 2008)

Redwood said:


> If you supplied the defective toilet you get to eat it!
> 
> That is why there are some brands that I do not supply.
> Personally My toilet of choice is Toto. I've been using them for 5 years and have yet to have a defect or, a callback on one.
> ...


I like toto as well.I installed two of them in my house,but my only complaint about them ,and i don t mean to get graphic,is those big explosions you might have.there easy to stain.there no swirl to clean the sides.


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

thats part of why we mark up material for warrenty. the one in 100 toilets that is bad is covered by the 99 that are sound. if i sell it i take care of it. i have a disclaimer on contracts and invoices to protect myself from homeowner bought crap. if the briggs P.O.S. they bought is bad they pay me for thier poor choice. if i would ever have a bad toto my profit margin covers that.


----------



## O.C. plumberman (Nov 21, 2008)

It happens to all of us bro, all you can do is learn something from that experience and I would recommend next time you buy a toilet or anything else to take a good look at it before installing it. I learned that with a defective i.p. shower valve not to mention the taped up boxes on my truck left by the guy who needed to pull a cartridge or needed a washer for the pop-up rod and left the box on the truck, oh the memories.... Now I look twice and install once


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

tony alevizos said:


> I like toto as well.I installed two of them in my house,but my only complaint about them ,and i don t mean to get graphic,is those big explosions you might have.there easy to stain.there no swirl to clean the sides.


Sanigloss my friend! It's like a teflon pan!:thumbup:


----------

